# new front lip



## driftedse-r (Dec 31, 2002)

Yet another factory lip fits the b13, its the s13 240 lip, i put mine on last night, it wasnt that hard at all, ill post pics soon.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

...since ur speakin of lips does anyone know where we can get that one DG racing extend'd lip for the frnt bumpr or side's ....?


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

the other day at pick n pull i put an s13 lip on a b13 front and it was a little off, maybe i didnt do it carefully. it did look nice on there. i wanna see pics!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

stevenlk_20 said:


> *...since ur speakin of lips does anyone know where we can get that one DG racing extend'd lip for the frnt bumpr or side's ....? *


I have the lip and side skirts from DG never put it on. The lip can be purchased at any homedepot. the side skirts however are different. I have the two door ones i want to sell.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> * The lip can be purchased at any homedepot. the side skirts however are different.*


 WTF - ????? pls fill me in


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

RIZZ0 said:


> *WTF - ????? pls fill me in *


For the life of me, I really wish I could find you a picture of what it looks like. The DG Racing front lip is nothing more than the gray baseboard flooring that can be found at HomeDepot or Lowes. It comes in rolls and is available in 3" or 4" in heighth. This stuff is normally used for common area flooring (ie - dorm hallways, kitchens w/ vinyl floors, public restrooms, etc.). It is flat at the top and a nice little "lip" at the bottom that would normally adhere to a floor. If you're still unsure, go to HD or Lowes and see for yourself.


----------



## driftedse-r (Dec 31, 2002)

you could all ways do the garden edging, it looks good on nxs, i have pics, theyll be up tomorow, and what do you side skirts look like?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Ok cool i know what the stuff is know.........but how do you apply it to the front bumper ?
And what are you putting on the sides something like this kind of stuff too ?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

I would love to see some pics on how it turned out


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

bah i had that home depot Dg Racing style spoiler in the car for abit....doesnt work very long...the stuff starts to split and tape doesnt last to long in the rain drivin 80mph  if you want a front spoiler id go with these guy's ideas...88-92 Mazda 626 or get an after market one(pricey)


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

RIZZ0 said:


> *I would love to see some pics on how it turned out *


here is what the Home Depot version looks like 
My Car awhile back
http://www.jjvphotography.com/****/sentra/addon.jpg 

http://www.jjvphotography.com/****/sentra/add3.jpg 

http://www.jjvphotography.com/****/sentra/addon2.jpg


----------



## thon (Apr 11, 2003)

if you wanna get that s13 lip from the pick and pull ill make it worth your trouble (for my s13)

email me
[email protected]


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Does anyone have an estimate on what that 240sx lip would cost at a salvage yard? I like the look of the lower front 'spoiler', and I wouldn't mind putting one on my B13...especially if I could rip a 240sx's lip. I'd really like to see what it looks like on the Sentra bumper - the 626 lip sure looks clean, but I'd like another option.


----------



## thon (Apr 11, 2003)

the lip is only on a 89-90 (the big plastic one) SE's. There are small black ones on all the 91-93 se's but they're not what im looking for anyway.. You could probably get one for <40 bucks. I'd pay 80 shipped if someones got one especially white!


----------



## driftedse-r (Dec 31, 2002)

i got mine for 20, 20 for the front and 20 for the back, i bought them for my s13, and heres the pics, i still need to do some work to make the midle fit snug but ive got all complements so far.
http://www.angelfire.com/ex/sentra/P4150007.JPG
http://www.angelfire.com/ex/sentra/P4150010.JPG


and btw... im planning on painting it soon ...


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Hows the back one fit? I really want something for the rear of mine...


----------



## driftedse-r (Dec 31, 2002)

its just the rear spoiler my s13 didnt have one...


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey, Wagon Wagon, what's that you say about the early B14 gauge clusters fitting in the B13?  I've only been in a B14 once and I didn't pay any attention to the gauges - but is there any big difference that would make this a worthwhile exchange? Just wondering since I wouldn't mind changing mine...


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Nope- far as I can tell the only difference is that they don't have the clock and have orange needles.


----------



## PAIN (Apr 21, 2003)

hey guys bought the cheay home depot lip ...... on a tight budget right now anyway the edging I have has a ridge around it where u would mount it to the car any tips on how to remove it


----------



## driftedse-r (Dec 31, 2002)

i was on the highway with the 240 lip and i noticed alot more grip in the ffront, i was going 80 too but there was an improvement.


----------

